# Robin Thicke - "Something Else"



## aziajs (Sep 25, 2008)

So, I LOVE Robin Thicke.  I may have mentioned that before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywho, his new album, "Something Else," drops on Tuesday and you can listen to the whole thing through Myspace Music, a new feature that launched today.  Go to his page and check it out:

MySpace.com - Robin Thicke


----------



## jenavii (Sep 25, 2008)

aahh, I love him as well!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahh! Thank you so much for this. I love that man and plan on getting his cd as soon as I can.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOOOVE Robin Thicke! Thanks for that, def have to get his album asap! He's too sexy for his own good!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 25, 2008)

Robin Thicke is amazing and freaking gorgeous!  I can't wait to get my hands on this album!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 25, 2008)

Back up, Azia.

You know I love ya but um, Thicke is mine.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Back up, Azia.

You know I love ya but um, Thicke is mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What the...naw...NAW!!!

*cat fight ensues*


----------



## lipshock (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_What the...naw...NAW!!!

*cat fight ensues*_

 


Nuh uh, no cat fight here.  It's all gravy, baby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya'll just need to realize that he's mine.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Nuh uh, no cat fight here.  It's all gravy, baby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya'll just need to realize that he's mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yours and Paula Patton's.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, as long as I'm havin' his babies, you can have whatchu want!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 26, 2008)

ahh..he makes me melttt


----------



## lipshock (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yours and Paula Patton's._

 

Damn.  SO HARSH!










:]


----------



## NubianHoneii (Sep 26, 2008)

I freaking love that man!

I remember the first time I heard him with his very first single, I mean back when he had the long hair and was kind of scruffy looking. OMG I think "when I get you alone" is still like my favorite song of his! I can listen to that all day long.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_I freaking love that man!

I remember the first time I heard him with his very first single, I mean back when he had the long hair and was kind of scruffy looking. OMG I think "when I get you alone" is still like my favorite song of his! I can listen to that all day long._

 
Oh I LOVED him with the long hair. I don't know what exactly it is about him but he makes me want to do all sorts of naughty things to him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Am I the only one who thinks that with the short hair, he looks like an adorable chipmunk?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love Love Robin Thicke...


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

i love his music.


----------



## Willa (Oct 2, 2008)

Got his album... he's sooooo sexy
<3


----------



## LaurelLiz (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVE Robin Thicke too. I just saw him open for Mary J. Blige last Saturday night. He's amazing. We had fourth row tickets and I seriously almost died. Definitely made eye contact a few times. His wife is so lucky!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 16, 2008)

i looooove him!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 16, 2008)

"The Sweetest Love" makes me wanna go out and get married. It's such a beautiful song.


----------

